# KKF rolling vacation...from little rock to memphis to charlotte to fleetwood to....not sure.



## Zwiefel (Jun 7, 2013)

Confirmed travel plans for work/personal for the next few weeks and would love to connect with KKF peeps along the way: 

Will be travelling from little rock to charlotte via memphis starting next friday-ish (Jun 14). 

Will be in Charlotte the week of the 17th.

Will be travelling North from there to Fleetwood/Pittsburgh/Philly/Gettysburg (150th anniversary). Probably spend about 2-3 weeks doing this.

Then traveling back to little rock after that, route not yet determined (cen PA to cen AR).

If any of this lines up with where you're going to be, and you'd like to meet up with another KKFer, please let me know and we can work something out!

Going to have the wife, RV, and 4 dogs along for the ride too. (and knives, stones, cutting boards, of course!)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 7, 2013)

On your travels north, my door is open if you'd like to come to Raleigh? Its about three hours from Charlotte. I've got an extra vintage Italian Rossin in Columbus Steel 54cm top tube if your interested in doing some riding?

Are you going to Charlotte, NC to connect with Chris? I should be around the weekend of the 17th (22nd and 23rd)?

Let me know and I'll start curing the meats this weekend. Be cool if we could round up some other folks in the area? I know there are guys from Durham and such. 

My girl friend will be here so your wife can get a break. After this journey, if your wife doesn't already loathe your knife habit, she sure will after it. LOL


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 7, 2013)

heh...a little apre-ECG? that would be cool. putting pins on the map to figure out routes/timing....and working on approvals from my Social Co-ordinator


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 7, 2013)

Let me know, I've got some really authentic eateries around the Triangle area. I've got a decent scotch collection too. In fact, I've got a Lagavulin 16 I haven't opened.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you planning any time in the Wash DC area?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 7, 2013)

I will not be able to go to DC, NJ, or New York...PA is about as far north as I can go....but I can get close to DC, if that makes a difference.

Edit: actually, looking at a map..I didn't realize NJ went so far west, I'll have to go through WV to get into PA...so I can't get very close to DC


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Close could work, I'm in Arlington, VA. Keep in touch as you work out more details.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill13 said:


> Close could work, I'm in Arlington, VA. Keep in touch as you work out more details.



Roger WilCo.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 7, 2013)

Philly is right off 95N, so you could head east when you leave Charlotte and come up 95 right by DC. Not trying to push it on you, but there are a few of us around the area if you could get by this way.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2013)

Welp, looks like you will miss out on all the great people in the DC, Philly, NYC and CT area. Your loss!


----------



## tkern (Jun 10, 2013)

95 through DC up to NY and from there to CT... a few of us along that route.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

Still working out the details with the Mrs...but the route is looking like:

Memphis, Charlotte, Raleigh, Ashville, Pittsburg, Fleetwood, Gettysburg, Cincinatti, somewhere in KY (maybe louisville), home.

Would love to see you guys along the NJ/DC/NYC route, looks like not this year though...kind of a shame given the concentration of folks along that line...but SWMBO has weighed in.

Working on dates now.


----------



## tkern (Jun 10, 2013)

maybe a freshly smoked pork belly would change your mind?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

tkern said:


> maybe a freshly smoked pork belly would change your mind?



You do know how to tempt a fellow don't you? Honestly, this was the Mrs.' decision (SWMBO)...Raleigh + Fleetwood were the compromise.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 10, 2013)

Smoked Pork belly sounds good. But I'm planning roasted Hog Jowl's. They're cured and I sous Vide them at 140 for 80hrs. Then I'll pan sear them and finish them off in the oven. 

Or I was thinking about a Ballentine Chicken stuffed with Guyere and herb bread? Paella? carnitas? Taco's Al Pasteur?

What date are you thinking about? You were come up in two weeks right? June 22nd? I'd like to nail down a date so that we could get others to join us.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Smoked Pork belly sounds good. But I'm planning roasted Hog Jowl's. They're cured and I sous Vide them at 140 for 80hrs. Then I'll pan sear them and finish them off in the oven.
> 
> Or I was thinking about a Ballentine Chicken stuffed with Guyere and herb bread? Paella? carnitas? Taco's Al Pasteur?
> 
> What date are you thinking about? You were come up in two weeks right? June 22nd? I'd like to nail down a date so that we could get others to join us.




Damn....that all sounds awesome! Yup, we're still firming the dates up, but right now it looks like we'd roll into Raleigh Jun 21st, and leave Jun 23rd. So the 22nd would be perfect!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

OK, schedule through 6/27 firm:

Charlotte, NC 6/16/2013-6/21/2013
Raleigh, NC 6/21/2013-6/23/2013 Hoping to meet with Mucho Bocho + whoever else can make it!
Asheville, NC 6/23/2013-6/27/2013

Anybody in Asheville? Or have recommendations for breakfast/lunch/dinner?


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 10, 2013)

If you get north of NYC y'all are welcome here.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> If you get north of NYC y'all are welcome here.



Thanks Mike! Will look you up if'n' that happens.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Still working out the details with the Mrs...but the route is looking like:
> 
> Memphis, Charlotte, Raleigh, Ashville, Pittsburg, Fleetwood, Gettysburg, Cincinatti, somewhere in KY (maybe louisville), home.
> 
> ...



I would possibly be able to meet up in Cincinnati or Louisville. I know there are at least a couple of other members in those areas, maybe get a small group together.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 10, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I would possibly be able to meet up in Cincinnati or Louisville. I know there are at least a couple of other members in those areas, maybe get a small group together.


 
Awesome! I was just PMing EdipisReks about it...thinking it might be around Jul 10ish.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2013)

not sure what my schedule is next week, but we can meet up with chris. i was just in raleigh last weekend, seemed there was more going on there than in charlotte, go figure. maybe it was just new town syndrome.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 13, 2013)

panda said:


> not sure what my schedule is next week, but we can meet up with chris. i was just in raleigh last weekend, seemed there was more going on there than in charlotte, go figure. maybe it was just new town syndrome.



I'm going to Raleigh right after Chalotte, you could caravan it with us! 


Sounds awesome...very excited to be meeting a lot of KKFers on my interstate meandering! Don't have any firm plans with KK yet, but would love to have a little apre-ECG! Just barely late for it....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 14, 2013)

Panda, Come on up! Bring Chris's ass too. I've invited a couple of other folks from the area. I've got Jowl on the menu!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

We arrived safely in Andrew Jackson State Park (Lancaster, SC). Wife did an excellent job picking our site...which is why I leave such things to her.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 16, 2013)

I am also dow to hang with chris and panda in charlotte


----------



## panda (Jun 16, 2013)

My only day off is Saturday unfortunately :/


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

Pumbaa: Awesome! Looks like it's going to be Thur night with KK. If that doesn't work for you, we could do meet another night as well.Panda: bummer  I'll be in Raleigh on Sat night, if you want a day trip. Or in Asheville 24/25/26. Understand if none of that works for you though.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 17, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> OK, schedule through 6/27 firm:Charlotte, NC 6/16/2013-6/21/2013Raleigh, NC 6/21/2013-6/23/2013 Hoping to meet with Mucho Bocho + whoever else can make it!Asheville, NC 6/23/2013-6/27/2013Anybody in Asheville? Or have recommendations for breakfast/lunch/dinner?


OK more of the schedule confirmedittsburgh 6/28 - 7/2Fleetwood 7/2 - 7/4Gettysburg 7/4 - 7/8Anybody in/near Pittsburgh/Gettysburg?


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2013)

i'd love to join you for both raleigh and asheville but the timing is not right. hope you enjoy your stay in nc though! perhaps we could meet for lunch on thursday in town?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 17, 2013)

Panda, make the Raleigh leg happen. I'm going to pull out all kind or Jowls, bellys, shoulders, trotters, blatters... HA


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 17, 2013)

panda said:


> i'd love to join you for both raleigh and asheville but the timing is not right. hope you enjoy your stay in nc though! perhaps we could meet for lunch on thursday in town?


Understand...life is life eh?I have to work 9-5 tues-thur of this week, so I'm very constrained for lunch choices, probably have to stay in Ballantyne, and probably have to eat with co-workers. There is a slim possibility that I will wrap-up early...maybe EOD weds or thur morning...I'll def let you know if that happens...assuming you can be that flexible with your schedule.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Fleetwood 7/2 - 7/4




I'm looking forward to meeting you Dan


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2013)

Bocho, man I would really like to, but im just not gonna have the energy to make that trip and back in the same day... Nut lets make the southeast meet up happen.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Z,

Looks like I may be in Asheville on the 26th, maybe we can meet up for a beer at the Wedge.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 18, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Hey Z,Looks like I may be in Asheville on the 26th, maybe we can meet up for a beer at the Wedge.


Excellent!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2013)

Had an awesome night with KnyfeKnerd and his family last night...just arrived in Raleigh this afternoon. Looking forward to an awesome experience with a co-worker in the AM tomorrow and MuchoBocho in the PM.




[video=youtube;DPxU5iMaYoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPxU5iMaYoE[/video]I never hear/see MuchoBocho's name without thinking of Mojo Jojo from the mid/late 90's


----------



## panda (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry I missed it!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

We rolled into Asheville last night...it seems the spousal unit has done another fabulous job with site selection:






Had one night in Raleigh where we just wanted to relax at the KOA and enjoy a dip in the pool. I have a Weber Performer on the bumper of the RV (kettle-style charcoal grill with propane starter, charcoal bin, and side-table),but it's a pain to get off-n-on the bumper all by myself...especially for one night. So I improvised a bit for dinner. found some kebab skewers in the RV, and made grilled kielbasa sausages with organic red potatoes, kosher salt, EVOO, cracked pepper, crushed thyme, and red pepper flakes:



Looks like there is a solid chance that I'll get to connect with ChinaCats on Weds for brews-n/r-dinner. Thanks for the encouragement on the photos...good to know that I'm not annoying folks...at least not all of them.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 24, 2013)

If you do get to hang with Chinacats make sure he brings his insane peppers and that salsa. HOLY CRAP that salsa was addictive.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> If you do get to hang with Chinacats make sure he brings his insane peppers and that salsa. HOLY CRAP that salsa was addictive.


Whiz-attt!? There's another chilehead on the forums? CC, is this a possibility?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

I remembered this as I was walking the dogs tonight. A few years ago, I created a Yelp! business for my RV. The brand of my RV is Laredo; we serve beer and food, particularly grilled food, so Tavern; and at the time, it was parked at the 9th Green on the local golf course in Cave Springs, AR....Laredo Tavern on the Green.I encouraged anyone who came to a meal at the RV to write a review...as mean, funny, charming, or whatever as they want. Looks like ChinaCats may be the first KKFer to have the chance to add a review.NOTE: Several folks created a Yelp! account solely for this review so their review get filtered out...at the bottom you will see "(3 filtered)", click that and you can read 3 additional reviews. The best was by a close friend named Paul....he was brutal(ly funny)...some Patrick guy was fairly harsh as well.http://www.yelp.com/biz/laredo-tavern-on-the-green-cave-springs#query:laredo tavern on the green


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 24, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Whiz-attt!? There's another chilehead on the forums? CC, is this a possibility?



I am also I have trinidad scorpions growing now and always am trying new hot sauces and such.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 27, 2013)

Had an excellent, realxed evening with ChinaCats in Asheville. This was the 2nd time on this trip that someone made me question my deep distate for mixing savory and sweet...the pineapple salsa was really excellent--and I really dislike that sort of thing!

Checking KKF before I begin getting the campsite ready for CC's arrival





Got the BoardSMITH and DTN ready for CC, along with the whole kit...for a little al fresco knerdery


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2013)

Man you sure look like you're having a great trip but we're waiting on you here. :tease:


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 27, 2013)

If you are going up I85, let me know and I will be happy to show the shop off to you. The shop is just 1/4 mile off Business I85 in Archdale, just south of High Point.
Maybe a little bit of Board Butter for your board.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like y'all are having a great trip.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 27, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Man you sure look like you're having a great trip but we're waiting on you here. :tease:



After my time with KK, MB, and CC...I'm even more stoked to spend a day with you....I knew I needed to improve my skills... but damn. I didn't know I didn't have any!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 27, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> If you are going up I85, let me know and I will be happy to show the shop off to you. The shop is just 1/4 mile off Business I85 in Archdale, just south of High Point.
> Maybe a little bit of Board Butter for your board.



Hmmmm....the Mrs. will be scouring the map tomorrow to see if we can make this happen!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Looks like y'all are having a great trip.



I have special training that allows me to endure these conditions. Please: don't try this at home. That would be different.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 27, 2013)

The view from the site in Staunton, VA


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> After my time with KK, MB, and CC...I'm even more stoked to spend a day with you....I knew I needed to improve my skills... but damn. I didn't know I didn't have any!




LOL


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 28, 2013)

This is the field across the street from the RV park....so beautiful it seems fake.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy [email protected]#$% my allergies just went full tilt looking at the pic. Have to go take some meds. so I can be able to function. :brb:

Ha always wanted to use that one.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, that is an awesome pic, you should have it developed and frame it!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2013)

OK, one more....


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2013)

Finally found some time to work on the patina on the DTN. This is probably the first meal I have prepped, cooked, and eaten out-of-doors. I musn't wait so long for #2.




Hot smoked ribeye, salad of: green leaf lettuce, radish, cucumber, and tomatoes with a dressing of lime juice, unfiltered EVOO, 4 cloves of garlic, dijon mustard. Side of tabouleh. Served with a Pinot Grigio. Completely acceptable.


----------



## panda (Jun 30, 2013)

that sounds like a wonderful salad! 

color contrast on the first pic of the field is pretty sweet.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 30, 2013)

Panda, I've been making variations on that salad about 3 nights/week (in the summer) for 15 years and it's still a joy almost every time.

Got the grill fired up for a little breakfast-for-dinner here in Madison, PA (just outside Pittsburgh). Note to Yankees: I have papers which qualify me to travel behind enemy lines.





Sambal (garlic + chile paste), bacon and egg McMuffin with crispy hash browns.


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2013)

you eat better while cooking outdoors than most people do at home!

i can eat 'breakfast' literally any hour of the day. 3am or 3pm? makes no difference to me. let me go add a poached egg to my bowl of ramen noodles right now,


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmmm....I never put an egg in ramen before....I only recently tried adding scallions, and cucumbers along with my Sambal...which was decent. Now I have an additional thing to try!

I am fond of saying I have one of the best kitchens on 8 wheels ^_^

I've been loving that cast iron griddle too. Got it at a "dirty santa" party, must have been under $10. Absolutely perfect for making breakfast on the grill though.

Dave, of clan Martell: we're closer now! In the state at least. Leaving tomorrow to come to fleetwood.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Dave, of clan Martell: we're closer now! In the state at least. Leaving tomorrow to come to fleetwood.




Cool! Shoot me a PM when you get a chance so we can talk details.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Still thinking of coming by the bistro one night while in Gettysburg? Let me know. With the reenactments this week its going to e nutty, but I should be able to swing getting done early (8ish) one night so we can share a few pints and I'll show you around my "brewery"


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 2, 2013)

Where ya at now Danny?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 2, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Still thinking of coming by the bistro one night while in Gettysburg? Let me know. With the reenactments this week its going to e nutty, but I should be able to swing getting done early (8ish) one night so we can share a few pints and I'll show you around my "brewery"



Definitely! We should get into Gettysburg on the 4th, and roll out on the 8th. My schedule should be pretty flexible...lemme know what works for you!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 2, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Where ya at now Danny?



Just rolled into Kutztown about an hour ago...about to hit up the RV store for some repairs, Cabela's for fun, and then some kind of dinner...I heard there's a German festival going on right now.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so jealous! Awesome vacation-mobile!
I'll be first in line when you start the passaround with your RV! You can just use my Corolla in the meantime......................
.........


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 2, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm so jealous! Awesome vacation-mobile!
> I'll be first in line when you start the passaround with your RV! You can just use my Corolla in the meantime......................
> .........



We'll have to start a kitty for postage!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll PM you


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice to follow this trip. If you ever drive your RV to Hawaii, I'll buy you a beer 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll take you up on that Stefan....but I might need something stronger than beer after that trip.Rolled into Gettysburg last night. Totally crazy here. Going to meet JMAdams13 for lunch tomorrow, and take a segway tour of Pickett's charge on Sunday...then the homeward-bound leg begins: Columbus, Cincinatti, Nashville, Little Rock....and a return to full-time employment....damn employers keep wanting me to do stuff.Dinner Tonight: Hot-n-Sour Fish Curry (Tilapia) with Arborio rice (couldn't find a decent basmati locally):Mise is complete:




Spice gravy is alomst ready



Tilapia added, few minutes from dinner time:



Ready to eat:



Dinner is served:



Dinner last night, Delmonico steak with grilled baked potato, and salad of green leaf lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber and homemade dressing:









Cabernet/Merlot blend to drink.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's was fun. Sorry I didnt bring my roll, but playing with yours was fun. Glad you liked the food. Give me a good review, lol


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW, I want your usuba, lol. Glad you liked the beers, wish my brewery was more impressive... 

Post pics. Lisa was camera crazy, lol


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, we're both camera crazy....but my knife crazy is stronger than my camera crazy 

Speaking of pics....
------

I spent a lovely, long lunch with JMAdams13 at his Bistro/Brewery today. Arriving at the facility, the spousal unit decided to get a candid shot of me with my sun scowl on. That's the Kramer vs Kramer + Masamoto KS Passarounds under my arm. It's turned into a drive around though.





Here's Joe's bike and some lovely ivy going up the side of the building....Nearby is some newly planted hops that will eventually be part of the brewery operations.









My wife loves architectural shots...this is the building across the street from the Bistro.





Taking a look at some concept paring knives that Eamon was working on. Oh, that is a pint of the house Saison on the table, it was excellent.





On the way back to the park, we found this. Not sure why PA has so many beautiful fields...here's an experimental shot...glad I didn't see the business end of a shottie while taking this photo.





A bit more landscapey...





Thanks for hosting us Joe! The food was good, the tour was interesting and brought back a lot of memories of my own brewing days..and an interesting way to apply your Zymurgilogical pedigree!

Also, coaster is oystered.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed the food and beer. It's a shame I didnt have any IPAs on tap, that's what happens when we are planning on shutting down for two weeks...

The Kramer vs Kramer was interesting. Gotta say the shun was very disappointing...

But oh my, that spoon was terrific, wish I had the chance to actually use it. It was great finally putting a face to a name. It was like chattin with old freinds, but never actually meeting before. I snapped some pics during as well, I'll try to get them up later.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow I never realized how grey I was getting...


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 6, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the food and beer. It's a shame I didnt have any IPAs on tap, that's what happens when we are planning on shutting down for two weeks...
> 
> The Kramer vs Kramer was interesting. Gotta say the shun was very disappointing...
> 
> But oh my, that spoon was terrific, wish I had the chance to actually use it. It was great finally putting a face to a name. It was like chattin with old freinds, but never actually meeting before. I snapped some pics during as well, I'll try to get them up later.



Heh....I'm not sure the Shun was disappointing...but i did find it underwhelming....that profile is ree-donk-yoo-luss (in a bad way). 

Yup, that cool spoon was a very generous gift from Mucho Bocho...and I'm trying to learn how to use it....seems like it's mostly for sauces or maybe hot spoon-on-spoon action. (ok, wine-n-beer are interfering with my writing stylie).

My little "Knerds across america" itineracy had been extremely interesting....everyone we have met has been uniquely their own....but incredibly hospitable, engaging, and Knerdy. What a cool community.


----------



## panda (Jul 7, 2013)

mmm steak, this makes me want to pull a ribeye from the freezer.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice pasture/sky at a little rest stop on the initial leg of the tour.





Another pasture view with a nice mountain line in the back.





Confederate artillery position....in the shade.





Too metaphorical? Monument to Gen Lee.









Another view of a portion of the western battlefield...





View from the bottom of Little Round Top.





View from the top of Little Round Top. Just a few dozen yards below, was where most of the battle for the hilltop was done.





Main Union artillery line and "highwater mark" for confederate forces. The got within a few dozen yards of capturing this crucial position, and in fact did capture these cannon...but were then forced to immediately retreat.





Thank you little cloud for a little respite from the sun.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

I really can't improve on the tagline here....six. frakkin'. acres. and you feel every bit of it.

14,000 wines
1600 cheeses
1500 beers

mind boggling. Central Market of Texas: this is what you want to be when you grow up.





This is just the single bottle selection. There are 3 aisles like this of 6-packs.





I'm sure this isn't very special to a lot of you guys, but I've never seen these at retail before.




Much less this...$40 for an egg? *** would I do with that to make it worth $40?!





I thought about getting this just for novelty...but looks like almost zero knuckle clearance.





They had a whole bunch of these novelty energy drinks...all kinds of video games (sonic, mario brothers), and even had a "flaming moe"...which did not involve a change in Moe's wardrobe.





The single most amazing grocery store I've ever seen. and I seek out things like this when I travel for work. Completely blows Central Market out of the water...and those of you who frequent Central Market should know how impressive that is.

I just realized I should have taken more photos....This place has a guided tour to help you understand the layout and where different things are. A grocery store with a @#$^@% docent?! Yes. And they have a bullhorn (of sorts).

Thanks for the--very costly--experience EdipisReks!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2013)

Which Jungle Jim's did you go to? I have yet to see the new one. I always eat well for a few days after trips to Jungle Jim's, and yes it can be a costly trip.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

This is the one on Dixie Hwy...pretty close to the lake with the horse riding facilities (and the RV Campground).

I was happy to spend it....but my money ulcer did bleed a little bit.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 10, 2013)

That's the original. The new one is all clean and non-grungy, so I don't like it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 15, 2013)

We made it home on Saturday, bringing our little adventure to a close.

4,426.3 miles
48 MPH
117:03 hours
1 hell of a trip

Got to meet a lot of KKF folks and they were, without exception, delightful. 

Maybe I can do this again next year...except from Little Rock to Seattle (as was originally planned for this year).

Thanks to everyone for your participation and interest!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 15, 2013)

Danny, Was great to have you over and hope you can return for some more well cooked Pork products!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad you made it home okay, and had a wonderful lunch with you and Lisa. If my townhouse was bigger, I would have hosted, maybe next time...


----------

